# Dean - The mad scientist



## ADF (Mar 14, 2012)

Dean is a character of mine that I've had for a few short years, which on occasion I've been told is a unusual and unique character. I'd be interested in hearing what others thought on him, and whether they'd regard him as something different or not.







Character origin

Dean was an employee of a biotech corporation that offers recreational transformations, injectable chemicals I refer to as mutagens that temporarily transform a person. I've often heard it compared to the splicer episode of Batman Forever, and to say that had no influence on the concept would be a lie. But it certainly doesn't originate from this episode, as I've been enjoying corporately created transformations as far back as the Guyver series.

In this world the company was struggling with both the cost of production and the sensitivities involved with public perception of this product. Dean's solution was to bioengineer a artificial organ that could produce mutagens at a fraction of the cost of the sophisticated machinery used by the company, it just had to be implanted in a large modified animal like a cow; and they'd have a living factory for their product. What Dean failed to understand was that his solution may be seen as unethical by the public, to essentially turn an animal into a living factory, with the company already having to tread carefully with their products. Fearing negative reaction, the company ordered him to shelve his solution for the meantime, which didn't sit well with Dean.

When caught late one night trying to implant the organ in a lab animal, aiming to prove its effectiveness to sway the boards decision. Dean was promptly fired from his position. But that didn't stop him returning that night when the lab had closed, taking advantage of the fact that his login had yet to be deleted from the system to gain access. His goal to retrieve his pet project. The problem being this organ was being sustained inside of the labs equipment and couldn't be removed without killing it. It had to be implanted to keep it alive, leaving Dean with no choice but to use himself.

Despite working in the new mutagen industry, Dean had never really tried them himself. Being forced to in this case, to make the necessary modifications for implantation. But the mutagens in the lab weren't the consumer grade available to the public, they were industrial strength and not for human consumption, also lacking the reversal components for recalling the users previous form. The transformation process can be painful, so there are tweaks to the users senses to make the experience more pleasant. Affects amplified many fold by this high strength lab grade mutagen. 

Dean found the affects overwhelming, addictive, tempting their use even after he had successful retrieved his project. The form he now has is the result of temporary insanity, probably induced by the ending of his career and discovery of this new high, combined with a unhealthy obsession with his pet project. Dean didn't just modify himself for the sake of experiencing that transitional pleasure, but he incorporated the organs functions into himself so that he may acquire control of it. Dean gained the ability to produce whatever mutagen he desired, and he designed his form to both seek and infect others; so that they too may come to appreciate the joys of the change. Dean became a night time predator, stalking dark alleys to rob victims of their humanity.

Design background

Dean is a character I thought up in 2009. Though he wasn't called Dean back then, as I'm terrible when it comes to thinking of character names and it took a while to settle on one. You want something decent but clearly not something that is made up like "Darkstar" or "Silverwolf". In the end I looked to character names I'd assign to groups in games such as Wizardry years ago like Jade, Lunerly, Shayla etc. Dean in the end was fitting as it is a average name I was comfortable with, despite not being a average person. It shows humble beginnings, that he was someone before.

Dean is sort of a combination of my interests in transformation and furry, to have a anthro character that also embodies the TF theme. He is someone who was transformed; who is also able to perpetuate the transformation theme beyond himself by infecting others. His design clearly shows my lizard bias as he has a reptile-esque appearance with the large tail and muzzle, but I didn't want him to just be another lizard with some exotic addition to his tail. So he remained mammal and retains a lot of mammal traits such as a belly button, nipples, skin and facial hair. It gives his appearance a post human feel, that you can see remnants of his former human existence, despite him clearly no longer being human.

When it came to his body build, I thought on what he would need to carry out his attacks. His legs are disproportionately stronger than the rest of him, making him a good runner and jumper. In contrast his arms are still lean and fairly human like, retaining the delicate control and manipulation a scientist would require from their hands. Despite being a monster, Dean's body is still rather vulnerable and hence he is mostly reliant on speed and stealth than brute strength. Though he still has claws and a powerful kick when offence is needed. 

Dean's main weapon is his tail, which is connected with the mutagen producing organ stored in his lower torso; giving him that plump belly look. Internal tubing connects the organs output with an injection spike at the tip of his tail, allowing him to inject victims. To make the injection process easier, the back of the tail thin is covered in neurotoxic spines that cause temporary paralysis. Octopus like suction pads also help the tail remain attached to a victim as the mutagen travels along his tail. The tail is strong enough to lift a human being from the ground, and should Dean not want to transform someone; the spines help disable them for a getaway. But if Dean is feeling particularly annoyed with someone, he may cook up a debilitating mutagen. People cannot chase him if they don't have any legs.

Dean tends to not severely injure or kill people, as he's just out to "spread the joys of the change" to people that take to his liking. But his methods of disabling people who pose a significant threat are arguably crueller than killing them, which he does very rarely; taking some enjoyment in the cat and mouse game with the authorities.

Design stages

Anyone who isn't an artist will understand me when I say it has been difficult to correctly show Dean in art. When you have no artistic ability, getting your character across to an artist in a commission can be difficult. It's not the artists fault as they can only draw what you describe. Therefore it has taken several attempts at commissioning Dean to correctly portray his form as I see it, with each commission being an improvement on the last. 

Attempt one - The first attempt at drawing Dean was done by myself. Having no artistic ability, it was crude but a start at getting his appearance across. 

Attempt two - The artist Shrouded_Leopard produced my first commissioned character sheet of Dean.

Attempt three - Saeto15 improved on him by better emphasising his proportions and facial structure. 

Final - TameraAli perfected his design by refining his anatomy and proportions further to reflect how I see him as well as his capabilities.

Sexuality (NSFW) 



Spoiler: Custom Button Title



Dean effectively had to create an artificial womb like structure within himself, full of the connections needed to integrate the organ. His tubby looking belly is the result of the organ being originally intended for a large animal like a cow, not really intended for a human and hence being a tight squeeze to get into his body. Thick tubing for the exit end of the organ pokes out between his legs, but was integrated into his tail to be directed up to the injection spike.

This left very little room for his reproductive organ, resulting in its removal. 

Wanting to remain his gender and of course the enjoyment associated with having a reproductive organ, it was relocated internally to the end of his tail. The injection spike is essentially retractable, enabling for it to be swapped for his manhood should he wish to use it. This adds to Dean's exotic nature, allowing for unusual intercourse experiences.


----------



## Streetcircus (Mar 19, 2012)

I am in favor of one dominating theme that is easy to understand and instantly recognizable, and mad scientist is just perfect. I think you found a good formula for character creation.

I find the spoiler part to be pretty gross and off-putting though. Penis tail and male pregnancy comes across as awkward deformities.


----------



## ADF (Mar 19, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I am in favor of one dominating theme that is easy to understand and instantly recognizable, and mad scientist is just perfect. I think you found a good formula for character creation.
> 
> I find the spoiler part to be pretty gross and off-putting though. Penis tail and male pregnancy comes across as awkward deformities.



Male pregnancy? XD

I described it as a womb like structure filled with biological connections but it's not female internals, just somewhere to store the large organ in his body.

In regard to the penis location, yeah, idle minds take you to interesting places. I like my characters to make sense, not necessarily be realistic; but be believable. He's got a reptilian appearance but is still a mammal at the end of the day, and external genitalia would have looked horrible on him. Internal posed a problem in my mind because he's got this great big artificial organ and powerful organic tubing for sending mutagen along his tail; going through the area. That's when I thought why not just move it elsewhere? He's a lab made freak so he doesn't have to adhere to all biological expectations, plus he was making them on the fly in one night of madness. Seemed like a interesting quirk to me, invisible 99% of the time; but when used offering unusual themes for an unusual creature.

Not everyone's up of tea I realize, hence hidden as a spoiler.

As a transformation fan I of course wanted a character along those themes. Dean is my own take on it, while trying to avoid the clichÃ©s of the theme by doing things a bit differently.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice Bio-Sheet and Reference Sheets. I hope to someday soon this summer get mine down, thou I am slow with drawing my own fursona.
I might commission my fursona to be done in the summer as well. I have to admit, interesting tail design its eye-catching.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 20, 2012)

ADF said:


> Male pregnancy? XD
> 
> I described it as a womb like structure filled with biological connections but it's not female internals, just somewhere to store the large organ in his body.
> 
> ...



I think you did a fantastic job with the character and his history, and that final character ref seems to nail the look/feel you seem to have aimed for.  Funny, but I also have a character named Deen (though you can see I spell it differently).  But totally different, being an alien born into his looks.  And a complete opposite in personality... AKA, quite sane.  And not the research scientist type, though he is a geographer/geologist, by profession.  Oh, and he looks like this:  http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b...on=view&current=DisneyInspiredDeen_Sketch.png


----------



## ADF (Mar 20, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> Very nice Bio-Sheet and Reference Sheets. I hope to someday soon this summer get mine down, thou I am slow with drawing my own fursona.
> I might commission my fursona to be done in the summer as well. I have to admit, interesting tail design its eye-catching.



If you do get something commissioned, remember that Dean took several revisions before accurately portraying his form. Don't expect perfection first time round 



Roose Hurro said:


> I think you did a fantastic job with the character and his history, and that final character ref seems to nail the look/feel you seem to have aimed for.  Funny, but I also have a character named Deen (though you can see I spell it differently).  But totally different, being an alien born into his looks.  And a complete opposite in personality... AKA, quite sane.  And not the research scientist type, though he is a geographer/geologist, by profession.  Oh, and he looks like this:  http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b...?action=viewÂ¤t=DisneyInspiredDeen_Sketch.png



Thanks  

Though I'm curious how a quad/feral looking character is a geographer/geologist, given the lack of hands and upward movement?


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

ADF said:


> If you do get something commissioned, remember that Dean took several revisions before accurately portraying his form. Don't expect perfection first time round



Thanks for the heads up, I figured it take a few times to get him down just right.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 21, 2012)

ADF said:


> Thanks
> 
> Though I'm curious how a quad/feral looking character is a geographer/geologist, *given the lack of hands and upward movement*?



First off, Deen does have hands, that pic simply doesn't show them.  But this pic does (though it's missing his forehead sensor/badge):  http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b...nCHARS/?action=view&current=ThoeeDEEN_zip.png

This pic shows off both his shroudruff and how he deals with his thumbs when on all-fours:  http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b...ARS/?action=view&current=DeenPOSEPRACTICE.png

Here's Deen sitting upright on his haunches:  http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/Lillend/UnicornVisionCHARS/BettsDEEN_sketch.png

Incomplete sketch, but it shows Deen standing:  http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b...CHARS/DeenAttemptNumber_____Uh_____ILostC.png

Running on all-fours:  http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b...ction=view&current=RunCycleKindaScribbles.png

Another standing pose, his body more "correct" in proportion:  http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/Lillend/UnicornVisionCHARS/ConceptSketch-PenDoodle2.png

Second off, that forehead sensor/badge is a bioenergy receptor, able to perceive what you could call "chakra"... Deen has trained himself to extend his own bioenergy into a planet's local geology, kinda like a form of "echolocation".  This can also allow him to mentally "map" the surrounding topography, even areas where he can't see.  Very handy when it comes to finding things.  As well as knowing where all the living things are in relation.  Which also means, if you're going fishing, he's great at finding worms and/or grubs for bait.


----------



## ADF (Mar 21, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> snip



That initial image you provided had quad designed forelegs, so you can understand my confusion.

My Dean is adapt for running on all fours when speed is necessary, but as expected for a ex-human; he prefers upward movement. It's just difficult to use his back legs full running potential when standing upright.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 21, 2012)

ADF said:


> *That initial image you provided had quad designed forelegs, so you can understand my confusion.*
> 
> My Dean is adapt for running on all fours when speed is necessary, but as expected for a ex-human; he prefers upward movement. It's just difficult to use his back legs full running potential when standing upright.



Yes, I can.  Heh... that initial image was done in a "Disney's 101 Dalmations" style, so it wasn't "anatomically correct"... though my thoughts were, Nism can shift their shoulderblades at least a bit, enough to better optimize themselves for four-legging, even if it "compromises" the flexibility of their forelimbs in an upright stance.  Like you've noted, it can take some time to get a settled, consistent profile image, and my Deen was still a work in progress.  Unfortunately, the lady who did those drawings simply vanished off the web... no idea what has happened.  So, never did get a final character profile.  And I use that "Disney" pic because it's the only one that shows his forehead sensor/badge.  Deen's species has no real preference, just as adept on twos as on fours, so it's all a matter of how they feel, or of practicality.  When Deen is carrying his daughter Honalee under his shroudruff feathers, he tends to walk about on all fours.  If he needs his hands (is carrying/handling anything with them), or just wishes to match the upright stance of whoever he's walking with, then he'll walk on twos.

Flexibility/adaptability is what I was going for (other than the fact he may not have forelimbs flexible enough to allow him to scratch his own back... at most, he may be able to clasp his hands behind him, near the base of his tail, though he's flexible enough in other ways, he can... heh... lick himself, like a cat).

And yes, "ex-human" would be an important character-factor in determining physical preferences.  It's the same for my Deen, though, when it comes to running.  All-fours is more ideal for all-out speed and efficiency.  From what I've read, part of what makes a cheetah so fast is the flexibility of their spine, the fact not just their legs, but their entire body is like a coiled spring.  And my Deen can pretty much put his face in his groin, and curl up into a tight little ball, tucking limbs and wrapping tail into the "bundle".  Very good way to conserve body heat in the cold, like a hibernating squirrel.

Heh... I especially like the way your Dean kept his eyes and that beard, retaining those few bits of his former, human self.  Nice touch.  You did an excellent job with his background, and in explaining his appearance so it all makes "logical" sense in the context of your story.  Plus the fact he's a mad-scientist/villain/nasty guy... I don't think I've seen a character like this, before.  Closest thing I can think of is that lizard guy in Swat Kats.  Who was also a mad-scientist who turned himself into a reptillian-ish thing.


----------



## ADF (Mar 21, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> Heh... I especially like the way your Dean kept his eyes and that beard, retaining those few bits of his former, human self.  Nice touch.  You did an excellent job with his background, and in explaining his appearance so it all makes "logical" sense in the context of your story.  Plus the fact he's a mad-scientist/villain/nasty guy... I don't think I've seen a character like this, before.  Closest thing I can think of is that lizard guy in Swat Kats.  Who was also a mad-scientist who turned himself into a reptillian-ish thing.



He wasn't becoming any species in particular so a full transformation wasn't possible, because there was no pure version of his form to reference. So he's got various "leftovers" from his human form after all those modifications. But it wasn't just to hint at his former existence, as I intended to make his appearance a little unnerving. He's still got those human eyes, showing a very human intelligence behind all those claws and warped anatomy. His skin is still human just a little tougher, stretched across a very different muscle and bone structure. Dressing only the areas still compatible with human clothing.

I enjoy blurring the human/animal line and Dean is one way I like to do that. He complicates things in that he's just modified, he hasn't been mixed with another species like a furry has to explain away behaviour, he's built out of mostly the same stuff humans are. So he's about embracing the bestial side of things from the human perspective; and introducing others to those experiences. Where the typical mad scientist uses their lab to achieve results, Dean is the lab, a walking biological factory for transformation chemicals customisable to his whim.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope he realizes he's wearing a shirt but no pants.


----------



## ADF (Mar 21, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> I hope he realizes he's wearing a shirt but no pants.





ADF said:


> Dressing only the areas still compatible with human clothing.



Clothing retailers don't cater for freak 

Look at those legs and that tail, those aren't getting into any trousers.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 21, 2012)

So where did his junk go? >:

Did he science it away?


----------



## ADF (Mar 21, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> So where did his junk go? >:
> 
> Did he science it away?



I don't suppose you read the spoiler then 

Let's just say science moved it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 22, 2012)

ADF said:


> He wasn't becoming any species in particular so a full transformation wasn't possible, because there was no pure version of his form to reference. So he's got various "leftovers" from his human form after all those modifications. But it wasn't just to hint at his former existence, as I intended to make his appearance a little unnerving. He's still got those human eyes, showing a very human intelligence behind all those claws and warped anatomy. His skin is still human just a little tougher, stretched across a very different muscle and bone structure. Dressing only the areas still compatible with human clothing.
> 
> I enjoy blurring the human/animal line and Dean is one way I like to do that. He complicates things in that he's just modified, he hasn't been mixed with another species like a furry has to explain away behaviour, he's built out of mostly the same stuff humans are. So he's about embracing the bestial side of things from the human perspective; and introducing others to those experiences. Where the typical mad scientist uses their lab to achieve results, Dean is the lab, a walking biological factory for transformation chemicals customisable to his whim.



And all of this is what makes him unique.  Your vision, fully realized.


----------

